# Solved: Boot/memtest.exe missing or corrupt



## johnpeter08 (Nov 8, 2011)

My laptop advent won't boot.
Start up repair wont work, even a system repair cd wont fully load.
Only thing i can get to is launch repair your computer, and the only thing that works there is command prompt.

Tried fixboot & fixmbr... They worked but rebuildbcd never finishes.

Any help please


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Add the model and make of your PC as well.


----------



## johnpeter08 (Nov 8, 2011)

LAPTON IS ADVENT MODENA 101 WITH WINDOWS 7 64 bit


----------



## johnpeter08 (Nov 8, 2011)

when i type in paths in command prompt i get

PATH=X:\TGM\Utils;x:windows\system32;x:\windows]

is the path correct or can it be changed to be able to use the repair cd???


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Usually that happens because you either 1. not enough memory 2. failing HDD BUT What options do you get when you boot ? Can't you just change your bios settings to boot from cd?


----------



## johnpeter08 (Nov 8, 2011)

how i change the bios settings to boot from cd?


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Follow this guide: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ss/bootorderchange.htm

It's easy


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

To boot from a CD, DVD or USB device, make sure that the device has the boot sequence priority over the hard drive. BIOS (Basic Input Output Subsystem) is a programmable chip that controls how information is passed to various devices in the computer system. A typical method to access the BIOS settings screen is to press ESC, F1, F2, F8 or F10 during the boot sequence.
BIOS settings allow you to run a boot sequence from a floppy drive, a hard drive, a CD-ROM drive or an external device. You may configure the order that your computer searches these physical devices for the boot sequence. The first device in the order list has the first boot priority. For example, to boot from a CD-ROM drive instead of a hard drive, place the CD-ROM drive ahead of the hard drive in priority.
While you are in the BIOS Setup Utility, you will not be able to use your mouse. Use the keyboard arrow keys to move around the screen.
Before you set boot priority for a USB device, plug the device into a USB port.
To specify the boot sequence:


Start the computer and press *ESC*, *F1*, *F2*, *F8 *or* F10* during the initial startup screen. Depending on the BIOS manufacturer, a menu may appear.
Choose to enter BIOS setup. The BIOS setup utility page appears.
Use the arrow keys to select the *BOOT* tab. System devices appear in order of priority.
To give a CD or DVD drive boot sequence priority over the hard drive, move it to the first position in the list.
To give a USB device boot sequence priority over the hard drive, do the following:
Move the hard drive device to the top of the boot sequence list.
Expand the hard drive device to display all hard drives.
Move the USB device to the top of the list of hard drives.

Save and exit the BIOS setup utility.
The computer will restart with the changed settings.

Some computer manufacturers allow you to select the device that contains the boot sequence from a special device selection menu. The example below uses a Dell system board.
To set boot priority using a device selection menu:


When the computer starts to boot up, after the manufacturer's ID screen, press *F12* several times. The device selection menu appears.
Use the up and down arrows to select *CD-ROM*.
To boot from the selected device, press *ENTER*.
 *Note:* Using an incorrect BIOS setting can cause a system malfunction. Please follow the BIOS guide provided with your computer motherboard. If you read these instructions and you are not sure how to change a setting, it is better to leave it as the default setting.

*Picture.* Boot Priority Options.


----------



## johnpeter08 (Nov 8, 2011)

i did that but still getting me no where :-/


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

You set your bios to boot from cd- you have the disc in the drive and you get the same error?


----------



## johnpeter08 (Nov 8, 2011)

yes, the disc will boot and load window files and then come to the blue window screen and nothing happens after that


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

It gets stuck and windows setup is starting? If you don't have enough memory or you're computer is overheating it can cause this to happen...I'll look more into it...Try letting it sit on that screen don't keep rebooting...I got to get ready for work I'll be back later today.


----------



## johnpeter08 (Nov 8, 2011)

no prob.... ive got video editing to do, so illl leave it sitting there for a while


----------



## johnpeter08 (Nov 8, 2011)

Under Launch start up repair command prompt was only thing working but also notepad works also. So I opened notepad went to safe as, then could browse files on cd and computer. I right clicked the files i wanted of the boot cd and copied them in the relevant places. First i deleted the ones I didnt want before pasting to make sure I got the new ones.

I also got a copy of the memtest.exe file from boot(x) and copied it into my boot directory.

I then restarted the computer booted from cd in safe mode... The cd has loaded upto system recovery options and currently searching for windows installations. Looking good so far, will update later


----------



## johnpeter08 (Nov 8, 2011)

save as not safe as lol


----------



## johnpeter08 (Nov 8, 2011)

Also shift + ctrl and pressing Esc a couple times seemed to help it to go to the next step when it seemed doing nothing. Also ejected the cd when it seemed doing nothing and put it back in hoping it would pick up from there.
Now its fully loaded and Im doing start up repair. Its attempting to repair.

Good things comes tothose who wait


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Finally! Wow how long did it take?


----------



## johnpeter08 (Nov 8, 2011)

well had to out doing command prompt sfc scan now..... saying some files are corrupt and cannot be fixed


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Well now that you can back up your data why don't you do a fresh install?


----------



## johnpeter08 (Nov 8, 2011)

it has recovery partition but can I use it in command prompt?


----------



## johnpeter08 (Nov 8, 2011)

in a dell l aptop i used this in command prompt to restore to factory default setting imagex /apply d:\dell\image\factory.wim 1 c:\

what i tyep for an advent comp??


----------



## johnpeter08 (Nov 8, 2011)

I DID IT, AFTER DOING THE SFC SCANNOW. I was able to to get in windows, so i restarted and went to Launch startup repair and chose to do full destructive recovery.

THANKS ALL


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome!


----------

